# DCC switch power consumption



## Zeus-cat (Feb 5, 2011)

How much power, or really, how many amps does a DCC switch use? 

I am thinking of getting the Bachmann Dynamis system that provides 2.3 amps. Right now I have 2 locos, but will probably increase that to 3 or 4. How many DCC switches can I operate without taxing the power supply to my locos? 

Obviously the switches use power when they move from one position to the other, but do they consume power all the time? Currently I have 4 remote switches running off of a separate power supply from my DCC power supply. The remote switches seem to use power all the time when the switch is in the straight configuration. When I turn the power off they snap back to the curved configuration, so I assume they are using power to stay straight (no snarky comments, you know what I mean). Are the Bachmann DCC switches the same?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

They don't consume power when they're not moving. If you limit yourself to switching only one at a time, all you have to account for is the power consumption of one switch changing states.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I will have to agree with gunrunnerjohn.:thumbsup: Switches (Better word, Turnouts) should only require power upon movement of the turnout points. Your power consumption should be very minimal unless you throw several a one time which with standard DCC controls is near to imposable.


----------

